# crashed BMW



## DANNYYOO (Oct 22, 2012)

I am just wondering if anybody could advise me on a few things about my car that was recently in an accident. it has been in a garage for 2 months in san pedro, costa del sol. it turns out that the insurance is not paying out for the car, and the costs are rising for storage etc. does anybody know any garages or scrap merchants in the costa area that buys crashed vehicles for parts and scrap? any help would be greatly received. :car::car::car:
english speaking garages a plus.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

DANNYYOO said:


> I am just wondering if anybody could advise me on a few things about my car that was recently in an accident. it has been in a garage for 2 months in san pedro, costa del sol. it turns out that the insurance is not paying out for the car, and the costs are rising for storage etc. does anybody know any garages or scrap merchants in the costa area that buys crashed vehicles for parts and scrap? any help would be greatly received. :car::car::car:
> english speaking garages a plus.


I am a member of a BMW car club. I may know someone who could be interested, but what model of BMW is it?


----------



## DANNYYOO (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a 2005 530i M Sport Touring - E61 model


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

DANNYYOO said:


> It's a 2005 530i M Sport Touring - E61 model


Nice car, but too new for us (we're into somewhat lower E numbers!)

I thought that someone could be interested in your engine to put into an older car, but the M54 with fly by wire throttle and full EWS is too complicated for home engine swaps.

I take it that the car is beyond economic repair?

If I were you I would either put an ad in milanuncios and let the breakers call you or simply go to local scrap yard. They won't give you top dollar, but make sure that whoever takes it is a registered "gestor de residuos" and gives you the "certificado de destrucción", just in case the identity of the car miraculously lives on.....


----------



## DANNYYOO (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks a lot for that advice, i really appreciate it. yes the car is totalled, but there are still many expensive parts on it that somebody would love. ill try milanuncios. thanks again mate.


----------

